# New England is the Land of the Ur S Cars



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I took a recent trip to New England (last week) and couldn't believe how many old S-cars I saw, mainly S6s. Besides stopping in at TJM/Dahlback and seeing one sick Dahlback tuned car (it'll show up as a feature car on Fourtitude soon), I spotted others on the highway, and what looked like another modded one in Kennebunkport, ME. It definitely sounded like it had an exhaust.


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: New England is the Land of the Ur S Cars ([email protected])*

Not too many on the west coast, I've yet to see another on the road.


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: New England is the Land of the Ur S Cars ([email protected])*

I have only seen 1 on the Westcoast, about 3 years ago.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: New England is the Land of the Ur S Cars (A4Jetta)*

I just recently moved from Cape Cod.
I knew of over 10 s4/6's.
There's two green '94's here in Port Angeles (one's mine)


----------



## livi (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: New England is the Land of the Ur S Cars (Sepp)*

coverted coupe quattro to s2 here in bristol RI
















NOw running








CHeers
Josh


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: New England is the Land of the Ur S Cars (sirhc)*

Seeing an Ur-S in WA (on the road) happens about once every 3 months for me. Last one I saw was in Arlington on the 4th of July.


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: New England is the Land of the Ur S Cars (livi)*

Amazing!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: New England is the Land of the Ur S Cars ([email protected])*

You should come to Norway. I guess I see three or more UrS4 Avants every day! Not that many S2s though, nor newer S-cars.


----------



## gmgracing (Aug 20, 2004)

We have one here in so cal
We are currently doing a AAN coversion on our coupe.








GMG Racing


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (gmgracing)*

Very cool. I hope to do the same to my 4KQ.


----------



## PassatVR6UUagon (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: New England is the Land of the Ur S Cars ([email protected])*

i live in western massachusetts and i see s-series on a daily basis. at my school are two...a red s2 avant and a 96 s4 avant. lots of new s4's cruizing around too...it gives me lots of eye candy to drool over when i should be watching the road. somday ill own one....


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: New England is the Land of the Ur S Cars (PassatVR6UUagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PassatVR6UUagon* »_a red s2 avant and a 96 s4 avant. 

Um, S2 has never been sold in USA, and there is no such thing as a 96 S4, that would be a 96 S6.


----------



## SHOstoppa (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: New England is the Land of the Ur S Cars (PerL)*

i've only seen one urS in New England/New York in the past year of owning one myself


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: New England is the Land of the Ur S Cars (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_
Um, S2 has never been sold in USA, .

True, but there are plenty of clones. Done so well, that you couldn't tell without looking up the vin #


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: New England is the Land of the Ur S Cars (A4Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4Jetta* »_I have only seen 1 on the Westcoast, about 3 years ago.









there is a S6 for sale in the Buy Sell right now








1995 AUDI S6, rare, manual 5 spd, no accidents, new tires, new shocks, new timing belt, new rotors, blk lthr int, silver ext, Bose audio, mint cond, runs lk new, 200,000 kms $19,500 obo


----------



## DR6 (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: New England is the Land of the Ur S Cars (VWVancouver)*

i live in southern RI, and see the older s cars "sometimes"... my friends laywer actually drives an older s4! pretty neat stuff.


----------



## vwracer007 (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: New England is the Land of the Ur S Cars (DR6)*

In orange,ca I have seen 3 lately and my freind has 93 in anaheim. All 92-94 s4 black, red and pearl. Also spotted a few on the way to mammoth. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DR6 (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: New England is the Land of the Ur S Cars (livi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *livi* »_coverted coupe quattro to s2 here in bristol RI
















NOw running








CHeers
Josh

dang, how did i miss this post when i was in RI still? i would have loved to check that thing out... i dont know if that was a pic you had posted or what, but if you have more, please post! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: New England is the Land of the Ur S Cars ([email protected])*

I think I've seen 2 here...
seems like many are on the east coast (Mass, CT, NH) but I've heard of a lot in Colorado and Oregon, too....


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: New England is the Land of the Ur S Cars (silver30v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver30v* »_I think I've seen 2 here...
seems like many are on the east coast (Mass, CT, NH) but I've heard of a lot in Colorado and Oregon, too....

Colorado got most of the US alotment of UR-S6 from what I've heard before. A friend of mine here in CA has an UR-S6 and he flew to CO to get it. 
J.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: New England is the Land of the Ur S Cars (84cgtturbo)*

CO is the place to have one...Great traction, heated seats, and when you modify one, you can beat a viper/mustang/etc in the high alttitudes! BTDT
Nothing pisses a Viper owner off more being beat by a 4 door car with only 5 cylinders.


----------



## sciroccohp (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: New England is the Land of the Ur S Cars ([email protected])*

I am getting an almost S car 91 200 TQA with the 20V and I am flying from CT to CO to go get it!! New England will win!!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: New England is the Land of the Ur S Cars (sciroccohp)*

Those cars are awesome.....Congrats on your new baby


----------

